# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  نیازمند برنامه نویس Zend Framework

## tanha70

سلام دوستان

بنده به دنبال شخصی هستم که به صورت پاره وقت در پروژه های php zend  با ما همکاری داشته باشه.
در مورد هزینه ها میشه به توافق رسید.

تریجیحا پیامک بفرستین، خودم تماس میگیرم.
09374564094
09175035720

----------


## PARTIAWEB

با سلام
گروه ها و کانال های فعال ما در تلگرام


گروه php programmers

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzwdIPfIpj4prvgvyQ


گروه سئو و بهینه سازی

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzv0bCHVpJ_L-eI1JQ


کانال اسکریپت و کدهای رایگان
https://telegram.me/nullscript


کانال سئو و بهینه سازیhttps://telegram.me/searchoptimization


داستان های آموزنده (مدیریتی)https://telegram.me/infostory


توجه کنید گروه ها به صورت سوپر گروه می باشد و باید حتما تلگرام شما به آخرین نسخه آپدیت شده باشد .

----------


## mehrdad_9vin

سلام 1 برنامه نویس خیلی حرفه ای میخوام واسه تغییرات توی سایت php که کامل مسلط باشه

نمونه سوالات پیام نور

----------

